
Wind Map - lisper
http://hint.fm/wind/
======
xbryanx
The fantastic thing about this project is that they've open sourced the code
[1]. With a little help from NOAA and some work with the GRIB data format [2],
I was quickly able to build this into an customized interactive museum exhibit
that's in two science centers now.

We could never have afforded to build this from scratch. Open Source to the
rescue, once again.

[1] - [https://github.com/cambecc/earth](https://github.com/cambecc/earth)

[2] - [https://github.com/scimusmn/earth-latest-
data](https://github.com/scimusmn/earth-latest-data)

------
pierrec
The stuff done by this duo is amazing (they're currently leading Google's data
visualization research group, see the About page).

This particular map was expanded by another dev into an epic global map of
different climatic variables:

[http://earth.nullschool.net/](http://earth.nullschool.net/)

------
edpichler
Check this guys: [http://windyty.com](http://windyty.com)

Wind, temperature and waves.

~~~
pierrec
This one is like a culmination of the other two projects. More features and a
lot smoother than earth.nullschool.net, I can really see this being useful for
navigation.

It's also a perfect example of why open source kicks ass, with the chain of
inspiration from one project to the next.

~~~
aw3c2
No globe though but the mercator projection (awful for a global map like
this).

~~~
pierrec
Well, this is one of the rare cases where using Mercator as the default
projection is justifiable, since this map is most useful for navigation.

An option to switch projections would be very nice, but I can imagine very
difficult to implement. earth.nullschool.net has this option, but I'll wager
it was only doable because of the the ultra-minimalist map used.

------
glennon
The map's creators, Viegas and Wattenberg, gave a talk on how they made the
visualization at the Eyeo Festival 2012 --
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=16m55s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=16m55s) .
They show the experiments that took them from static vector fields to the
fading brushstrokes analogy: Static vector field:
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=20m34s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=20m34s) |
Particles:
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=21m16s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=21m16s) |
Particles with geographic outlines:
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=21m47s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=21m47s) |
Warping blocks:
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=22m21s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=22m21s) |
Static brush strokes:
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=23m16s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=23m16s) |
Fading brushstrokes:
[https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=24m57s](https://vimeo.com/48625144#t=24m57s)

------
weichen
A similar one, but for earth :-)
[http://earth.nullschool.net/](http://earth.nullschool.net/)

~~~
pierrec
Our coordination was so precise it's surprising we didn't cause some kind of
race condition in HN. (edit: No wait, beat me by at least 20 seconds)

~~~
weichen
And your answer shows earlier cause your karma :-(

------
yeowMeng
[http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php](http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php)
Radar for cross reference. Biggg giff

------
thucydides
It would be enlightening to see a time-lapse of this graphic that instead
charts the course of a year ... or decade ... or century.

This site is great work - I enjoy rediscovering it on what I suspect is an
annual basis.

------
mgrpowers
Does anyone have recommendations on good toolsets for visualization like this?
I'm diving into canvas/d3/raphael but would love to look into other options if
they're out there.

~~~
epintor
Hy everyone,

I don't know if you know this technology but is so powerful,
[http://threejs.org/](http://threejs.org/)

------
jgh
On these links the commenters have posted there's a cyclone off the coast of
Oregon, or at least it looks kinda like one. What's the story with that?

~~~
maxerickson
There's a big weather system there:

[http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/goeswestpacus.html](http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/goeswestpacus.html)

It doesn't seem to be named. The one closer to Hawaii is Olaf.

[http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/](http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/)

------
sl1e
I saw this posted probably here a while ago. Why is Alaska left out still?

